# chiamò te e l'altro



## giulianna83

Hola..
como puedo traducir esta frase en espanol..
ieri sera Bartolomeo chiamò te e l'altro, ma non c'eravate nessuno dei due..
gracias


----------



## Cecilio

giulianna83 said:


> Hola..
> como puedo traducir esta frase en espanol..
> ieri sera Bartolomeo chiamò te e l'altro, ma non c'eravate nessuno dei due..
> gracias



Ciao, Giulianna. Forse sarebbe meglio se tu provessi di fare la tua traduzione e poi possiamo corriggerla (tu puoi cirriggere i miei errori, perché ne facio molti!).

Questa è la mia traduzione:

"Ayer por la noche Bartolomeo te llamó a ti y al otro, pero no estabais ninguno de los dos."


----------



## giulianna83

Gracias per il consiglio...( como se dice en espanol)
gracias por tu consejo...


----------



## Cecilio

giulianna83 said:


> Gracias per il consiglio...( como se dice en espanol)
> gracias por tu consejo tick (o "por el consejo")...



Di niente, Giulianna!


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Ciao, Giulianna. Forse sarebbe meglio se tu provassi a fare la tua traduzione e poi possiamo correggerla (tu puoi corriggere i miei errori, perché ne faccio molti!).
> 
> Questa è la mia traduzione:
> 
> "Ayer por la noche Bartolomeo te llamó a ti y al otro, pero no estabais ninguno de los dos."


----------



## giulianna83

La frase : Se bevi, non guidare ! se traduce : si bebes, no conducir!
muchas gracias


----------



## irene.acler

Giulianna, devi fare una domanda per thread!


----------



## Cecilio

giulianna83 said:


> La frase : Se bevi, non guidare ! se traduce : si bebes, no conducir!
> muchas gracias



C'è un errore. La negazione dell'imperativo di seconda persona si fa in spagnolo con il 'subjuntivo'. Sarebbe così:

"Si bebes, no conduzcas".


----------



## giulianna83

irene.acler said:


> Giulianna, devi fare una domanda per thread!


 
Lo siento


----------



## giulianna83

Giusto...Ahora me acuerdo la regla...
gracias Cecilio


----------



## Cecilio

giulianna83 said:


> Giusto...Ahora me acuerdo de la regla...
> gracias Cecilio



De nada, Giulianna.

Irene tiene razón: si tienes alguna duda que no esté relacionada con el tema que se esté tratando es mejor abrir otro hilo nuevo.


----------



## flljob

Pero recuerda que en buena parte de Hispanoamérica se diría:
"Ayer por la noche Bartolomeo te llamó a ti y al otro, pero no *estaba *ninguno de los dos."


----------



## criscris

flljob said:


> Pero recuerda que en buena parte de Hispanoamérica se diría:
> "Ayer por la noche Bartolomeo te llamó a ti y al otro, pero no *estaba *ninguno de los dos."


Me gustaria saber si 'no estaba ninguno de los dos' se puede decir y es correcto tambien en Espana.
Gracias


----------



## yaya.mx

no sería "estaban" en lugar de "estaba"?

"Ayer por la noche Bartolomeo te llamó a ti y al otro, pero no *estaban *ninguno de los dos."


----------



## Cecilio

yaya.mx said:


> no sería "estaban" en lugar de "estaba"?
> 
> "Ayer por la noche Bartolomeo te llamó a ti y al otro, pero no *estaban *ninguno de los dos."



Yo creo que se puede decir de una manera u otra, con "estaba" o "estaban".

Una forma del tipo "estabais" (--> "vosotros estabais") no existe en Hispanoamérica, pero es la que más acerca al original italiano, "eravate" (--> "voi eravate"). La opción con "estaba" sería perfectamente normal también. Sin embargo, si decimos "estaban" la cosa cambia, ya que implica un sujeto de cortesía, "ustedes". Ese matiz se pierde en el plural en Hispanoamérica, ya que allí no existe el "vosotros". En la frase original en italiano se observa que ese "voi" no es de cortesía, ya que previamente se ha hablado de un "tú".


----------



## yaya.mx

De hecho yo habría dicho "estaba" pero, viendo la frase con "vosotros" y que en ese caso se usa "estabais", me surgió la duda.
Gracias.


----------



## Neuromante

En la frase de la duda, en Canarias, se diría "Estaba" y no "estaban" Si no existiera ese final "ninguno de los dos" entonces sí se diria "estaban", en plural. Pero no sabría explicar por qué.

_La discussione su ustedes/vosotros si trova qui._


----------



## flljob

Porque *ninguno* es singular, y el verbo concuerda con *ninguno*.


----------



## Neuromante

Vaya tontería de duda que tenía. Gracias Flljob


----------

